# Malinois Litter due Jan. 07



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Can I post a breeding announcement here? If not, I'm sorry in advance and please delete if need be.  

3,3-3 Roe v. Joefarm
4-4 Stoned van de Duvetorre
4,4-4 Lucas des deux Pottois 

Sire - Jexx, PSA1 Hips prelim'd Good, awaiting OFA certification
(owned by Darryl Richey)

Jexx is an intense, very high drive Mal with both strong nerve and extremely full crushing grips. Jexx is social, completely environmentally sound with a great temperament. Jexx is son to Yonas v. Joefarm PSA1 (a Roe v. Joefarm son) and Rummy Marie Tapp v. Joefarm (Roe v. Joefarm daughter, Stoned van de Duvetorre granddaughter). This breeding (Yonas x Rummy) alone has produced numerous high drive dogs with Jexx and several of his littermates titled to the PSA 1, also 
receiving awards for High in Protection. 














































Dam - Bernie Le Griem Luas Hips Prelim'd Good, awaiting OFA certification

Bernie is daughter to Ares van Boekhout Akker PSA1 (owned by Rick Furrow) who is known to throw strong full grips and a lot of drive in his off spring. Bernie is a great example of what Ares can throw. Bernie's drive is solid with nice genetically full grips. Bernie is environmentally sound and moderately social with a definite edge to her. Bernies dam, Kenya is a daughter to Roe v. Joefarm, and grand daughter of Stoned van de Duvetorre.










Litter will be UKC registered. 

Video of the sire available upon request.  Please contact myself or Darryl at - * EDIT: PM for telephone number * - for more information on this litter.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

While I don't have a problem with this litter being posted here, I would like to add a few notes...

Firstly, I don't want it to become a habit that this forum becomes an advertising place for litters, a few litters being bragged about here and there, no big deal, but I would hate to see people signing up purely to try and sell pups, which I doubt is the case here 

Secondly, if anyone is interested in pups, please contact the breeder directly via email, PM or phone. As with everything in life, it is a buyer-beware situation, it is up to the buyer to do their research and check out the pups and the breeder for themselves, and by allowing this post neither I nor anyone else on this forum is endorsing the breeding in any way, shape or form.

Good luck with the pups, post pics when they hit the ground!


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> While I don't have a problem with this litter being posted here, I would like to add a few notes...
> 
> Firstly, I don't want it to become a habit that this forum becomes an advertising place for litters, a few litters being bragged about here and there, no big deal, but I would hate to see people signing up purely to try and sell pups, which I doubt is the case here
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike.  And I can assure you that there was no intention of joining the board just to post the litter, I've actually been a long time reader of the board. This breeding was done not w/ the intention of having a bunch of pups to sell but rather hopefully giving us a couple of great working prospects for ourselves...I am personally very excited to see what this combination throws and even more excited to finally have a pup/dog that works well, lol.


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Puppies have arrived  2 males/4 females
I don't see how you seasoned breeders do it. I think staying up all night with this litter has done me in for at least the next 5 years.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Congrats Tammy! Beautiful pups. Bernie did a wonderful job....no doubt you were more stressed then she was :wink:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: I don't see how you seasoned breeders do it. I think staying up all night with this litter has done me in for at least the next 5 years. 

I like to sleep through most of it. With a maiden bitch I like to see the first one or two born, but after that.................the bitch is on her own!

I know people that stay up, but if the bitch had a litter before, I am probably gonna be up anyway. Although the last few litters I have had were startig to come durijng the "gasp" daylight, those little bitches, how dare they! :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Elly Elsenaar (Mar 27, 2006)

Congrats, with this litter!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I admit to many shortcomings relative dogs, one of them is breeding. Oh sure, I know about the birds, bees and that sort of thing, something about eating watermelons etc, but in all seriousness, what do the numbers in front of the names mean ie" 3,3-3 Roe v. Joefarm, 4-4 Stoned van de Duvetorre, 4,4-4 Lucas des deux Pottois.

Someone help educate this ole dirtball dog trainer. I'll be a thankin' ya.

DFrost


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I admit to many shortcomings relative dogs, one of them is breeding. Oh sure, I know about the birds, bees and that sort of thing, something about eating watermelons etc, but in all seriousness, what do the numbers in front of the names mean ie" 3,3-3 Roe v. Joefarm, 4-4 Stoned van de Duvetorre, 4,4-4 Lucas des deux Pottois.
> 
> Someone help educate this ole dirtball dog trainer. I'll be a thankin' ya.
> 
> DFrost


Roe is in the third generation of the pups on father side once, on motherside twice.
Stoned on both sides the fourth generation.
Lucas is in the fuorth generation of the pups on father side once, on motherside twice.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

> 3,3-3 Roe v. Joefarm
> Roe is in the third generation of the pups on father side once, on motherside twice.
> 
> 4-4 Stoned van de Duvetorre
> ...


OK help me understand how you know that?? Because for example with Roe, the number is 3,3-3 --- so in my logic I would say that he is in the 3rd generation, 3 times in the fathers side 3 times in the mothers side... that doesn't make much sense I know, lol. But the way you explained it, "3rd generation" "once on the father side" "twice on the mothers side"... to me that says that it should look more like "3,1-2" -- but it's not, so please explain how you decipher the numbers? :lol:


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> > 3,3-3 Roe v. Joefarm
> > Roe is in the third generation of the pups on father side once, on motherside twice.
> >
> > 4-4 Stoned van de Duvetorre
> ...


Roe is in the 3rd generation on the fathers side twice and 3rd generation on the mothers side once, Lucas is twice on the fathers side 4th generation, once on the mothers. I'll be the first to admit I am far from an expert on figuring out linebreedings so it is possible that my dashes and commas could be misplaced! :?  

Jeff, this was her first litter. I don't think I could have fallen asleep after the first few even though it was pretty obvious that she had everything undercontrol. First puppy was born around 2:30 a.m., last one around 7 a.m.. Now the hard part begins-Darryl and I are both expecting our future prospects out of this litter (he for sure wants a male, I thought I did!) and there are only 2 males to duke it out over. :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Tammy McDowell said:


> .... Roe is in the 3rd generation on the fathers side twice and 3rd generation on the mothers
> side once, Lucas is twice on the fathers side 4th generation, once on the mothers.


Selena, could you set up the numbers and names and hyphens so they mean this? Or someone? 
I'm really lost now.  

Great pictures!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Great pictures AND beautiful litter! 8)


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

if i draw the pedigree you can understand better, will do that after i cooked dinner :wink:


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> if i draw the pedigree you can understand better, will do that after i cooked dinner :wink:


So your dinner is more important?? :lol: :wink: 

The pedigree is laid out at http://www.tricountyk9.com/litter.htm


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

OK, I read that.

Linebreeding:

3,3 - 3 Roe 
4,4 - 4 Lucas
4 - 4 Stoned 

So.........

Is this it? 3 means 3rd generation, and the two threes (3,3) means two on the father's side and the one three (3) means once on the mother's?

The number of threes mean how many in the third generation (on each side)?

Father left of hyphen, mother right?

3,3 mean two in the third generation, left of hyphen (father's side).

Right?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Or is that set up wrong and it's supposed to be the comma that divides father's side from mother's side?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

no this - divide father-motherside, the cumma how many times a dogs shows up in that side. Theoratically you also have 2,3-3,4 :wink: or something.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> no this - divide father-motherside, the cumma how many times a dogs shows up in that side. Theoratically you also have 2,3-3,4 :wink: or something.


OK, then, I got it!!! \/ =D>


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Almost 1 week old

Pink Girl


















Orange Girl



























Lt. Blue Girl (who was not very cooperative for her photo shoot)









Navy Blue Boy




































Preparing his jaw muscles early-on for that full hard grip?? :lol:  









No-Collar Boy 













































Tiny Girl


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

"Well, [they're] ugly."--Bill Murray, Ghostbusters II :lol:

Edited to say that's a complete joke, they look awesome.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote:Jeff, this was her first litter. I don't think I could have fallen asleep after the first few even though it was pretty obvious that she had everything undercontrol. First puppy was born around 2:30 a.m., last one around 7 a.m.. Now the hard part begins-Darryl and I are both expecting our future prospects out of this litter (he for sure wants a male, I thought I did!) and there are only 2 males to duke it out over. 

I fell asleep during the first litter I ever saw whelp, and have pretty much done so ever since. Old habits die hard.

I would rather see Lucas des deux pottois 334455,45345 but I am not sure I would really like the things that might come out of that. Of course I am kidding, but he was a dog that really impressed me. What do I know though right??


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> "Well, [they're] ugly."--Bill Murray, Ghostbusters II :lol:
> 
> Edited to say that's a complete joke, they look awesome.


Even Tiny Girl looks round and shiny and healthy -- just a different scale. N-gauge.


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

New puppy picts

2 weeks old





































male









Male #2



























Little Annabelle






















































I think this was Orange girl...does that look like a Go To He!! look to you?









Annabelle (Tiny tot)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

QUOTE: I think this was Orange girl...does that look like a Go To He!! look to you? END

Yep!


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

Awwww, they are adorable.


----------



## Tracy Cushway (Oct 1, 2006)

They look great Tammy!


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Updated Puppy Picts / 6 Weeks Old

Orange Female









Large orange male









Sable female









My female









2nd Male and my girl









Sable & Orange female









Sable male and orange female









Orange male and female


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice teeth!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I like your female, nice mischevious lookin face on her


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Nice pictures - really good lookin maligators :lol: I especially like that last picture :wink:


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks Mike and Lacey. They are definitely a hand full. I wish I could say my girl was above and beyond her sisters but actually they are all equally evil and mischevious! :lol:


----------

